# School of PE VS indranil goswami PE review



## bijili (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Every body,

I am new to EB, I read all the reviews and coursework threads. I found that Testmaster, School of PE and Indranil courses are good. I live in CA, so I could not find Testmaster courses in CA or any webinar classes. Hence, I decided to pick one from school of PE or Indrani.

Please advice me on which one is the best.

Thank you and Happy holidays.


----------



## treyjay (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't know about Goswami course...probably is fine. I took School of PE online and it worked for me.


----------



## addi (Dec 27, 2011)

I also took school of pe and passed. However i felt the class was a bit overpriced. Really depends who's teaching the classes. Knowing that I could take the class again for free was nice too. The class did help and it gave me a lil edge on the test

My company wont even reimburse for the class, sigh


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 27, 2011)

bijili said:


> Hello Every body,
> 
> I am new to EB, I read all the reviews and coursework threads. I found that Testmaster, School of PE and Indranil courses are good. I live in CA, so I could not find Testmaster courses in CA or any webinar classes. Hence, I decided to pick one from school of PE or Indrani.
> 
> ...



http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=22


----------



## piudiciani (Dec 28, 2011)

I would recomend the school of PE, I took the online review course the second time around and passed the test. I was more confident and better prepared. Its pricey but if you don't pass you can take it for free a second time, well worth the price IMO.


----------



## biofem2011 (Jan 6, 2012)

Took Goswami, had the school of PE materials, Passed. I covered all bases.


----------

